# Twiggs County



## Tarversville (Apr 26, 2016)

Tarversville Plantation Is looking for members. 1200 Acres 

Deer, Hog, Bear, Turkey and Ducks.

No Work Days. Just show up and hunt.

All food plots and roads are maintained by management. Spring and fall plantings.

QDMA Guidelines.

$1200.00 a year. For more information e-mail 

tarversville.plantation@gmail.com or call. 229-873-4743

Visit us on our facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/TarversvillePlantation


----------



## Tarversville (May 7, 2016)

...


----------



## Tarversville (May 11, 2016)

Will be on property this weekend if anyone wants to look it over


----------



## awoods (May 11, 2016)

Would you consider any duck only members? I have a lease in talbot co and duck hunt in the ms delta thanksgiving and Christmas. Looking for a place to fill in some weekends.


----------



## Tarversville (Jun 4, 2016)

Still have a few spots


----------



## Billhuntingpassion (Jul 20, 2016)

I think they have one spot open


----------

